# Smoothes air flow. HUGE improvement for dust collection on smaller machines.



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice, I have the same Ryobi and HATE the dust collection on it so much I quit hooking my shopvac up to it because I'd have to manually clear the dang thing every 5 minutes. I wasn't sure if an adapter would work well on it, but I'm definitely going to buy one of these now based on your review  My Craftsman tablesaw also has a 2 1/2" hookup, so I'll buy one for that as well!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I will end up with a few uses for those myself, the planer and jointer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My Ryobi BT3100 table saw uses a 2.5" port on back, but a belly pan with a 4" port has been added too… A 4" x 4" x 2.5" wye does the trick for me there…


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish there was a Woodcraft around here  I've looked at their website and can't find that particular piece). I have a Shopvac hooked up to my tablesaw and it doesn't do a very good job.


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

Dave,

It is item #147759. They have free shipping today also, so you can just order online.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the item #...


----------



## mpientka (Dec 10, 2009)

A thorough review. Thanks!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Bless you, LumberJocks.

After getting my DC set up, yesterday, I remembered that my Bosch 4100 table saw has a 2-1/4" ID port for dust collection.

I googled for an appropriate adapter, and …. what came up? This review! Should have come here, first 

Not only that, but … it's *dbhost*-somebody to whom I just sent a Private Message with another dust collector question.

Off to Woodcraft in the morning, then….

Cheers, Jocks!


----------



## handy7390 (Oct 31, 2009)

how well would a collection system work in an open garage? I back my cars out and put the table saw out just past the garage door. Not sure it is worth the effort keeping the dust down in the garage.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I can tell you this, Brian: my brother does the same thing in his garage. He uses NO dust collection, but blows everything clean, when he's done, with his compressor.

The issue might be … whether or not you're breathing in unhealthy particles. Maybe a fan that pulls the nasty stuff away from you … would be better than nothing.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The idea is to move, and keep the fine sawdust particles away from the operator. Not to mention simply keeping things clean so the tool can function right. For example, when the dust collection on a planer doesn't work right, the cutting head can get jammed up with wood shavings, and those shavings get pressed into the work piece, damaging it.


----------

